# MEETUPS IN INDIA



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

pls join


----------



## LM10 (May 12, 2016)

Join where ?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hellow,
I'm also from India.


----------



## Shakti (Oct 16, 2017)

where to join


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Any indians still pursuing this thread ?


----------

